# The official Excuse Thread for the Vols..



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)

After they loose to VT this week! I haven't seen one of these threads yet... So...

So, what's it going to be..

VT is a great team! And the Vols just came out a little "Vanilla"??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)

The Dawgs couldn't handle App State or VT...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)

Fire Mark Richt.. He has lost control of the Vols..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)

We will be facing a new coach, a new quarterback and a football field in the middle of a racetrack.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 6, 2016)

I wished you had a life or some dignity but you still dig your hole


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2016)

it was really noisy due to the large crowd and the team had trouble communicating.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I wished you had a life or some dignity but you still dig your hole



Wow... Why didn't you say the same thing to your Vol brother we he started this?? 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=879535


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I wished you had a life or some dignity but you still dig your hole





Browning Slayer said:


> Wow... Why didn't you say the same thing to your Vol brother we he started this??
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=879535



You could still go into that thread and tell him that..


----------



## antharper (Sep 6, 2016)

Sore from the beating that app st gave em


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)

antharper said:


> Sore from the beating that app st gave em


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)

The lack of eye brows on Josh Dobb's has him out of balance..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)

The Yamaka style hair do on Josh Dobb's was pulling on his chin strap to hard throughout the night and it was messing with his accuracy..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)

Josh Dobb's was still hurting from being PILE DRIVEN after trying to be Superman!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wow... Why didn't you say the same thing to your Vol brother we he started this??
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=879535





Browning Slayer said:


> You could still go into that thread and tell him that..



You are viewing the thread 4x4.. What... No comment?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are viewing the thread 4x4.. What... No comment?



I guess so... He gone..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are viewing the thread 4x4.. What... No comment?



not his fault slayer. mexican reader/typists get 2 days off for labor day


----------



## elfiii (Sep 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Josh Dobb's was still hurting from being PILE DRIVEN after trying to be Superman!



That hurts every time I look at it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)

elfiii said:


> That hurts every time I look at it.



He should have taken lessons from a REAL football player..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> He should have taken lessons from a REAL football player..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## nickel back (Sep 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> it was really noisy due to the large crowd and the team had trouble communicating.



just seen your sig line


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)

elfiii said:


> That hurts every time I look at it.



I mean, how in the world is he suppose to become an Astronaut if he doesn't know how to fly??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 6, 2016)

They were ranked in the top 5 in special teams years ago


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 6, 2016)

They were better than anyone gave them credit for


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 6, 2016)

We kept it Vanilla so SEC teams wouldn't see our playbook


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 6, 2016)

It's an OOC game so it really has no bearing on the Sec championship


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 6, 2016)

Booch wants other teams to think we're a pushover


----------



## elfiii (Sep 6, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> We kept it Vanilla so SEC teams wouldn't see our playbook



I could have sworn it looked like neopolitan. I'm sure the strawberry tasted awful.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 6, 2016)

Dooley left the cupboard bare


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 6, 2016)

We just have too many Freshmen


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 6, 2016)

We have too many veterans


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2016)

our fans dont suck like browning slayer


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 6, 2016)

We weren't playing at home


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 6, 2016)

Lane Kiffin


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 6, 2016)

We were looking ahead to the Uga game


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 6, 2016)

Just wait till they beat Miami


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 6, 2016)

If we had never fired fat Phil


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 6, 2016)

Dobbs' disease allows sweat to run into his eyes


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)

So what... We're Not BACK....


----------



## bulldawgborn (Sep 6, 2016)

They weren't used to an even playing surface


----------



## bulldawgborn (Sep 6, 2016)

Half the team's uncle brother passed away


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 6, 2016)

It was a cool night in Bristol and Dobbs head got cold.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 6, 2016)

Awesome thread


----------



## Horns (Sep 6, 2016)

A second grader's opinion 


http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/te...ous-summary-tennessee-appalachian-state-game/


----------



## antharper (Sep 7, 2016)

Horns said:


> A second grader's opinion
> 
> 
> http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/te...ous-summary-tennessee-appalachian-state-game/



Kids tell it like it is !


----------



## Throwback (Sep 7, 2016)

Game wasn't played in a football stadium and the field was off center


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 7, 2016)

Someone stole a brick and Butch is out looking for it!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2016)

Horns said:


> A second grader's opinion
> 
> 
> http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/te...ous-summary-tennessee-appalachian-state-game/



that kids ready for UT grad school.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2016)

Horns said:


> A second grader's opinion
> 
> 
> http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/te...ous-summary-tennessee-appalachian-state-game/



"WE SUCK"!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I wished you had a life or some dignity but you still dig your hole





Browning Slayer said:


> Wow... Why didn't you say the same thing to your Vol brother we he started this??
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=879535





Browning Slayer said:


> You could still go into that thread and tell him that..





Browning Slayer said:


> You are viewing the thread 4x4.. What... No comment?





Browning Slayer said:


> I guess so... He gone..



Come on 4x4.... You call out a Dawg but won't call out a Vol?? Hypocrite? 

Oh wait... I got it.. You didn't see this thread.. You were just posting all weekend and some how went around it..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Throwback (Sep 7, 2016)

This is the one game I really want to watch this weekend. LOL


----------



## bulldawgborn (Sep 7, 2016)

Horns said:


> A second grader's opinion
> 
> 
> http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/te...ous-summary-tennessee-appalachian-state-game/




From the comments in that article:  * 
Ut_volz 84 8 hours ago
I for one LOVE the negativity.. PLEASE PLEASE KEEP PUSHING MY VOLS!!!!they need it, exactly the perfect stoke for the fire.. They didn’t play a game that vanilla and sorry all last year. They need the negativity to feed on.. Plz keep criticizing. Stoke s.e.c. rivals stoke!!! and T.Y. *

BuckNasty, is that you?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Come on 4x4.... You call out a Dawg but won't call out a Vol?? Hypocrite?
> 
> Oh wait... I got it.. You didn't see this thread.. You were just posting all weekend and some how went around it..



I guess I done ran him off by asking an honest question.....


----------



## elfiii (Sep 7, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dooley left the cupboard bare





SpotandStalk said:


> We just have too many Freshmen





SpotandStalk said:


> We have too many veterans





Matthew6 said:


> our fans dont suck like browning slayer





SpotandStalk said:


> We weren't playing at home





SpotandStalk said:


> Lane Kiffin





SpotandStalk said:


> We were looking ahead to the Uga game





SpotandStalk said:


> Just wait till they beat Miami





SpotandStalk said:


> If we had never fired fat Phil





SpotandStalk said:


> Dobbs' disease allows sweat to run into his eyes



Smokey ate our play book.


----------



## drawedback (Sep 7, 2016)

They should just blame espn for picking them to win the sec. We all saw what that did to south carolina 2 years ago, and auburn last year. They shoulda seen it coming.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 7, 2016)

The bus was late.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 7, 2016)

It was a new moon.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 7, 2016)

Can't call out brothers in arms. Wish y'all old men would put down the salt shakers..no y'all are prolly up to bathtubs full of salt.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 7, 2016)

Must be a 2 for 1 salty dog special


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 7, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Must be a 2 for 1 salty dog special



You seem new so I'll lay this place out for you. Slaters dilusional but not bad if you like cray. Horns rides his coat tails. 6 got on the Bama bandwagon years ago when they got good again so you can imagine how he is. Elfiii is boss man. There's one thug Miami fan. A few fsu fans. Used to be some auburn fans and one sc fan. Got one ole miss guy. Some techies. If you're a vol fan hit up the official 10rc thread for your brothers in arms.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Can't call out brothers in arms. Wish y'all old men would put down the salt shakers..no y'all are prolly up to bathtubs full of salt.



Us old men need salt to cure all those wounds the Dawgs have put on us over the years. We don't love them any less though.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 7, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Us old men need salt to cure all those wounds the Dawgs have put on us over the years. We don't love them any less though.



I'll Give ya that. You were prolly my age last time y'all were good


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Can't call out brothers in arms. Wish y'all old men would put down the salt shakers..no y'all are prolly up to bathtubs full of salt.



Ohhh.. I get it... In the "REAL" world we call that a Hypocrite or a Liberal!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 8, 2016)

OH yeah pickle another thing..slater talks a big game ere but when the chips are down he disappears. Last year he talked the dawgs up and the vols down for 6 months. Night after we beat them he gets home for a few days. Said he was "hunting".


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> OH yeah pickle another thing..slater talks a big game ere but when the chips are down he disappears. Last year he talked the dawgs up and the vols down for 6 months. Night after we beat them he gets home for a few days. Said he was "hunting".



And Facts always elude Vols! Especially Hypocrite ones!


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 8, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You seem new so I'll lay this place out for you. Slaters dilusional but not bad if you like cray. Horns rides his coat tails. 6 got on the Bama bandwagon years ago when they got good again so you can imagine how he is. Elfiii is boss man. There's one thug Miami fan. A few fsu fans. Used to be some auburn fans and one sc fan. Got one ole miss guy. Some techies. If you're a vol fan hit up the official 10rc thread for your brothers in arms.



Got it.  I'll definitely check the thread.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Got it.  I'll definitely check the thread.



You should go and have a beer with 4x4.. He's in Chatsworth as well.. Hmmmm...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You seem new



What would ever make you think that.. The join date of September of this year??

Something makes me think you already know this guy..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What would ever make you think that.. The join date of September of this year??
> 
> Something makes me think you already know this guy..



Dually is from the same town too but I've never met him nor do I know him.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Dually is from the same town too but I've never met him nor do I know him.



He's a Dawg.. He strays away from Riffraff like you Vols..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 8, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You seem new so I'll lay this place out for you. Slaters dilusional but not bad if you like cray. Horns rides his coat tails. 6 got on the Bama bandwagon years ago when they got good again so you can imagine how he is. Elfiii is boss man. There's one thug Miami fan. A few fsu fans. Used to be some auburn fans and one sc fan. Got one ole miss guy. Some techies. If you're a vol fan hit up the official 10rc thread for your brothers in arms.



been a member here since before saban. and posting in the sports forum. so please be factual. daily volsux.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> so please be factual. daily volsux.



Vols can't be factual. All they give us is opinions! If they used facts then they would be able to admit the Vols suck. And all we get out of the App game is "We looked Vanilla" or something like that.. 

Here's an actual quote..



> It was as Vanilla as it could get. Even on D.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 8, 2016)

Actually was recommended by a UGA fan. Told me I'd enjoy the sports talk. Now I see why lol. And I'm always down for a beer.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Actually was recommended by a UGA fan. Told me I'd enjoy the sports talk. Now I see why lol. And I'm always down for a beer.



There is hope for you yet.. Keep hanging around that UGA buddy and stay away from any of those Vols.. They'll drag you down into the gutter along with Vol football!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Actually was recommended by a UGA fan. Told me I'd enjoy the sports talk. Now I see why lol. And I'm always down for a beer.



And don't let 4x4 fool ya.. He's been to twice as many UGA games than actual UT games.. He's a closet UGA fan!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And don't let 4x4 fool ya.. He's been to twice as many UGA games than actual UT games.. He's a closet UGA fan!



He has these 2 silly looking dogs that he dresses up in UGA gear. They look like poodles but with really big heads. I think their names are Jack & Jill (or something like that).. I think his girlfriend is the smart one of the 2 and pulls for UGA.. He claims they are some kind of fierce japanese fighting dog.. Oh and he is deathly afraid of buses, trains and airplanes and uses that excuse for not leaving Chatsworth.. Other than being a Vol he seems alright.. Well, as much as a Vol can be.. 

Welcome to the forum..


----------



## elfiii (Sep 8, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Elfiii is boss man.



I'm just a meek, mild mannered lovable fuzzball. KYDawg is the real power behind the throne.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I'm just a meek, mild mannered lovable fuzzball. KYDawg is the real power behind the throne.



Don't let Elfiii fool ya.. He's a grumpy old man that pinches babies at the grocery store when their momma's aren't looking!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And don't let 4x4 fool ya.. He's been to twice as many UGA games than actual UT games.. He's a closet UGA fan!



I think any 20 yr old would take up free room n board booze and womeens and the school would be irrelevant


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 8, 2016)

Ac slater is mad bec I haven't mowed the grass at his single wide this week. Sorry bro


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I think any 20 yr old would take up free room n board booze and womeens and the school would be irrelevant



Didn't like the selection of girls in Knoxville.. No need to explain. We ALL know about the Vol women..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ac slater is mad bec I haven't mowed the grass at his single wide this week. Sorry bro



Heck yeah! I don't like getting chiggers on my way to the outhouse! Millennials these days. I support the family and he won't even do chores.. I would ground him but he never leaves the house..


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 8, 2016)

Originally from Sweetwater, TN so I was born a Vol. Not gonna change. This forum is fantastic. I'll be catching up when I get home this evening. GBO!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Originally from Sweetwater, TN so I was born a Vol. Not gonna change. This forum is fantastic. I'll be catching up when I get home this evening. GBO!!!



I take it back.. There is NO hope for you now! Poor kid.. 

When you get back, here's some reading material for ya..

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=244797&highlight=


----------



## Horns (Sep 8, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You seem new so I'll lay this place out for you. Slaters dilusional but not bad if you like cray. Horns rides his coat tails. 6 got on the Bama bandwagon years ago when they got good again so you can imagine how he is. Elfiii is boss man. There's one thug Miami fan. A few fsu fans. Used to be some auburn fans and one sc fan. Got one ole miss guy. Some techies. If you're a vol fan hit up the official 10rc thread for your brothers in arms.



You forgot to tell him that you are a full of crap vol


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 8, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 8, 2016)

If we lose to VT. I'll lose my mind.  No excuses,  I can tell you now it won't be vanilla.  Should be a fun game,  both run HUNH offense.  I think our D will be up for this one and I'm sure Bud Foster will have his guys ready.  Could be a nail biter, but if we are the team were supposed to be and not the one from Thursday,  we'll pull away in the 3rd. Then again,  I've been wrong before. As we've blown every close/big game after the half minus GA. I think this is where Shoop factors in,  but our offense has got to be able to execute. Our offense works good when it works,  but I'm honestly sick of it.  MiX it up,  be less predictable. I'll be looking for some new wrinkles like against NW.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> If we lose to VT. I'll lose my mind.  No excuses,  I can tell you now it won't be vanilla.  Should be a fun game,  both run HUNH offense.  I think our D will be up for this one and I'm sure Bud Foster will have his guys ready.  Could be a nail biter, but if we are the team were supposed to be and not the one from Thursday,  we'll pull away in the 3rd. Then again,  I've been wrong before. As we've blown every close/big game after the half minus GA. I think this is where Shoop factors in,  but our offense has got to be able to execute. Our offense works good when it works,  but I'm honestly sick of it.  MiX it up,  be less predictable. I'll be looking for some new wrinkles like against NW.



You have already lost your mind..


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 8, 2016)

Y'all forgot the excuse, "we could only throw/run to the left"!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> No excuses,  I can tell you now it won't be vanilla.



Excuses.... 

All you been doing is giving excuses as to why the Vols sucked against App State!!

And what is up with this "vanilla"?? Is that a code name for "We Sucked"?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And what is up with this "vanilla"?? Is that a code name for "We Sucked"?



Actually, I think it is code.. It's referring back to when the Vols were relevant in college football.. About the same time this guy was popular..


----------



## Horns (Sep 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Actually, I think it is code.. It's referring back to when the Vols were relevant in college football.. About the same time this guy was popular..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 10, 2016)

daily volsux


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 10, 2016)

Daily Dawgs will never be there,  to ever have been back


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Daily Dawgs will never be there,  to ever have been back



We been there, it has just been a while since we thought a 500 season was back.


----------



## Kowtown (Sep 11, 2016)

Did slayer lose his internet again?


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 11, 2016)

Kowtown said:


> Did slayer lose his internet again?



He's just busy eating crow. Extra salt


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 11, 2016)

UGA tears are extra salty.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 11, 2016)

Kowtown said:


> Did slayer lose his internet again?



Naw, he's out hunting.:bounce:


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 11, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> UGA tears are extra salty.



He's cried so much he's flooded his trailer. Kdawg went to help and fell in the salt now thinks like slater.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm sure he's out living lavishly like every time the Dawgs are a disappointment. How convenient


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 11, 2016)

He gone y'all


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 11, 2016)

Anybody seen horns?


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 11, 2016)

Hope it's this quiet on October 1st.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 11, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> Hope it's this quiet on October 1st.



Me too. So I can blow it up


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 11, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Anybody seen horns?



He was lurking must have been sneaking online pappy slater will get him. Supposed to seem like internets out


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 11, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> Hope it's this quiet on October 1st.



Wasn't it fun seeing ac disappear last year? Best time ever here


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2016)

Looks like we have a new member. Welcome to the fire!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2016)

Kowtown said:


> Did slayer lose his internet again?





Pickler84 said:


> He's just busy eating crow. Extra salt





joepuppy said:


> UGA tears are extra salty.





joepuppy said:


> Naw, he's out hunting.:bounce:





toyota4x4h said:


> He's cried so much he's flooded his trailer. Kdawg went to help and fell in the salt now thinks like slater.





BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm sure he's out living lavishly like every time the Dawgs are a disappointment. How convenient





Pickler84 said:


> He gone y'all





toyota4x4h said:


> He was lurking must have been sneaking online pappy slater will get him. Supposed to seem like internets out





toyota4x4h said:


> Wasn't it fun seeing ac disappear last year? Best time ever here



Gone?? Yuou mean like you Vols last week! Hey Bucky, you were gone all week only to post "I'll lose my mind if we lose"..

I was here Saturday little Vols.. So I don't post on Sunday and I'm gone.. 

You Vols look no better than UGA and it's suppose to be "YOUR" year. The Vols beat an un-ranked pathetic team and you are beating your chest..

Daily Vols suck!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2016)

did you and your son get a deer. daily volsux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> did you and your son get a deer. daily volsux



No, I didn't even carry my bow Saturday evening. We saw 2 does about 60 yards out. I've got a small 8 pointer and a 6 pointer behind the house that has his name all over it. 

I don't plan on killing any this year. He's suppose to fill the freezer and earn his keep!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 12, 2016)

Sure is a lot of volsux group hugs going on here.  They must have been banned from volsuxnation.org.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Sure is a lot of volsux group hugs going on here.  They must have been banned from volsuxnation.org.



Yeah, didn't see this behavior last week..


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 12, 2016)

It's nice to UGA fans sharing the salt


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> It's nice to UGA fans sharing the salt




The same salt the Vols are using?? The "WE SUCK" salt!

"We're BACK!"


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 13, 2016)

Poor old guy don't understand "salt" as we us it pickle!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Gone?? Yuou mean like you Vols last week! Hey Bucky, you were gone all week only to post "I'll lose my mind if we lose"..
> 
> I was here Saturday little Vols.. So I don't post on Sunday and I'm gone..
> 
> ...



Ain't a Vol beating their chest. That's your paranoia


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 13, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Ain't a Vol beating their chest. That's your paranoia


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 14, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Ain't a Vol beating their chest. That's your paranoia





You've been beating your chest more than Tarzan for the last 6 months! The Vols come out flat and you partially close it.. 


I can bring all of your threads up if you would like??


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You've been beating your chest more than Tarzan for the last 6 months! The Vols come out flat and you partially close it..
> 
> 
> I can bring all of your threads up if you would like??


I know what I've said.  But do that.  Also post my post when I said I'm done talking about it and I'd let the Vols do the talking on the field.  Still counting those eggs


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 14, 2016)

#WGWTFA. Go Vols!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 14, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> #WGWTFA. Go Vols!



Careful


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 14, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Careful



Gotcha


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2016)

Pickles last a long time.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 15, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Poor old guy don't understand "salt" as we us it pickle!



Your right, we aren't dumb enough to understand stupid!  Don't worry, we don't want lessons! 

The brick had rounded corners and just wouldn't stack up!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Pickles last a long time.



Unlike the Vols having a winning record!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Unlike the Vols having a winning record!



or beating texas am


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2016)

daily volsux


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 9, 2016)

Tennessee beat itself over and over with stupidity.  Seems a lot of those guys can't carry or hold on to the brick.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2016)

Looks like the luck finally ran out...


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 9, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Tennessee beat itself over and over with stupidity.  Seems a lot of those guys can't carry or hold on to the brick.



Definitely beat ourselves. Can't blame the refs or anything else. TOs the great equalizer.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 9, 2016)

7 turnovers.  It was beginning to look like a soccer game.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2016)

Buck nasty said they lost all the starters. Then the 2 and 3 stars came in and did better but that is why they lost. Confusing. Them vols are weird.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 9, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Buck nasty said they lost all the starters. Then the 2 and 3 stars came in and did better but that is why they lost. Confusing. Them vols are weird.



No your picking things apart.  I've said since last night turnovers lost the game.  The injuries sure didn't help though. If played that close on backups, what could we have done with starters? One can only wonder


So what's the spread brownceluse?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> No your picking things apart.  I've said since last night turnovers lost the game.  The injuries sure didn't help though. If played that close on backups, what could we have done with starters? One can only wonder
> 
> 
> So what's the spread brownceluse?



no. your lousy team lost. you got beat. man up and accept it. TAM was the superior team. yall fumbled because they laid the wood to you like a bunch of little 3 yr old children, and your team could not handle a real team with grit and determination. you did not get lucky. you got your rear handed to you. just like you willthis coming week.


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 9, 2016)

Still proud of my team. They played a sloppy ball game, and it finally cost them. With seven turnovers, they didn't deserve to win. Congrats to TAM, you were the better team. We are gonna have our hands full with Bama.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> Still proud of my team. They played a sloppy ball game, and it finally cost them. With seven turnovers, they didn't deserve to win. Congrats to TAM, you were the better team. We are gonna have our hands full with Bama.



if bama shows up like they did last night it will be nasty for ut. the o is finally playing ball, and the d will feast on the bones of josh dobbs. arkansas is much better than ut. yall are in for a lot of pain and misery saturday.


----------



## Horns (Oct 9, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> Still proud of my team. They played a sloppy ball game, and it finally cost them. With seven turnovers, they didn't deserve to win. Congrats to TAM, you were the better team. We are gonna have our hands full with Bama.



joepuppy is stand up. He realizes what happened. One day the other Vols on here will.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> No your picking things apart.  I've said since last night turnovers lost the game.  The injuries sure didn't help though. If played that close on backups, what could we have done with starters? One can only wonder
> 
> 
> So what's the spread brownceluse?



Excuse after excuse after excuse.. You act like the Vols are the only ones with injured players... You are pathetic!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Pickles last a long time.



His jar wasn't sealed properly..


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> If played that close on backups, what could we have done with starters?



I'm thinking even more turnovers.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 9, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> Still proud of my team. They played a sloppy ball game, and it finally cost them. With seven turnovers, they didn't deserve to win. Congrats to TAM, you were the better team. We are gonna have our hands full with Bama.



Classy post here, this vol gets it


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2016)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Classy post here, this vol gets it



Joe always does.. 

Maybe KYvolsucks will catch on..


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Joe always does..
> 
> Maybe KYvolsucks will catch on..



Have someone read you my posts about the Tam game. I said the same thing.  Unfortunately that doesn't fit your bizarre narrative.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2016)

Vowels roll the tide by 21!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 9, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Have someone read you my posts about the Tam game. I said the same thing.  Unfortunately that doesn't fit your bizarre narrative.



They only complimented him because he was negative towards his own team


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Have someone read you my posts about the Tam game. I said the same thing.  Unfortunately that doesn't fit your bizarre narrative.




Bizarre Narrative? It's only Bizarre to a couple of you Vols that think the Vols are World Beaters and Butch is the next coming of Jesus. The same 2 Vols that won't own the fact you were outplayed. You just throw it back on "Beat Ourselves", "Sleepwalking", "Still not Playing Like We should"... Excuses like those are what's Bizarre. 

The funny thing is, you've posted in here more in the last 3 days defending the Vols than you have in 3 weeks and that include's all the Dawg & Vol threads.. That's Bizarre!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 10, 2016)

*Again..... You are wrong*



Browning Slayer said:


> Bizarre Narrative? It's only Bizarre to a couple of you Vols that think the Vols are World Beaters and Butch is the next coming of Jesus. The same 2 Vols that won't own the fact you were outplayed. You just throw it back on "Beat Ourselves", "Sleepwalking", "Still not Playing Like We should"... Excuses like those are what's Bizarre.
> 
> The funny thing is, you've posted in here more in the last 3 days defending the Vols than you have in 3 weeks and that include's all the Dawg & Vol threads.. That's Bizarre!



First of all,  I've been in Gulf Shores and had the time to get on this forum. Not everyone has the ability to stay on this board 24/7.  I have a job and 3 kids. I didn't know there was a posts quota requirement on this forum. 

Secondly,  you've never seen a post from me about the vols winning it all or making glowing remarks about Butch. 

Lastly, how am I defending the Vols? I commented several times on our poor play and emphasized we were our wost enemy.  I haven't bad mouthed Tam. They won,  congratulations to them. Are you now a Aggies fan?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> First of all,  I've been in Gulf Shores and had the time to get on this forum. Not everyone has the ability to stay on this board 24/7.  I have a job and 3 kids. I didn't know there was a posts quota requirement on this thread.
> 
> Secondly,  you've never seen a post from me about the vols winning it all or making glowing remarks about Butch.
> 
> Lastly, how am I defending the Vols? I commented several times on our poor play and emphasized we were our wost enemy.  I haven't bad mouthed Tam. They won,  congratulations to them. Are you now a Aggies fan?



He's a closet Aggies fan. Just ignore him.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> First of all,  I've been in Gulf Shores and had the time to get on this forum. Not everyone has the ability to stay on this board 24/7.  I have a job and 3 kids. I didn't know there was a posts quota requirement on this forum.
> 
> Secondly,  you've never seen a post from me about the vols winning it all or making glowing remarks about Butch.
> 
> Lastly, how am I defending the Vols? I commented several times on our poor play and emphasized we were our wost enemy.  I haven't bad mouthed Tam. They won,  congratulations to them. Are you now a Aggies fan?



So, after your vacation you're going away? Convenient time after the Vols take on Bama.. I mean, you only average .42 posts a day but keep posting and you can bring it up..


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 10, 2016)

After lucky Butch Jones went on a 11 game winning streak the team stunk it up against a not very good A&M team.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> After lucky Butch Jones went on a 11 game winning streak the team stunk it up against a not very good A&M team.



The Vols have stunk it up the whole season and been very lucky.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2016)

They are saving the complete game for bama.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2016)

riprap said:


> They are saving the complete game for bama.


----------

